# AsInsHelp DLL error



## Chipolito (Apr 15, 2005)

Just built the system below two months ago. I loaded all the software that came with the motherboard. When attempting to setup the AMD Cool and Quiet (CnQ) program at the end of set up I get a "failed to initial AsInsHelp DLL" error message. I have updated BIOS v.1008 for the A8V-E Deluxe MB and the CnQ program but keep getting the same message. Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## pcve (Oct 10, 2005)

Chipolito said:


> When attempting to setup the AMD Cool and Quiet (CnQ) program at the end of set up I get a "failed to initial AsInsHelp DLL" error message. QUOTE]
> 
> I think i have a similar problem. The program itself seems to work just fine, but from time to time i get eror messages in eventviewer:
> 
> ...


----------



## pcve (Oct 10, 2005)

It worked !
The ASInsHelp service was successfully sent a start control.  

Before it would never start...
What i did was install the ASUS Cool&Quit softwware which i previously uninstalled because it sucked. It aparently took revenge and forced me to re-install. Oh well. As long as i don't get BSODs anymore.


----------



## pcve (Oct 10, 2005)

Chipolito, maybe you didn't install the asus cool&quit driver before you installed the app?


----------

